# Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen



## SteinbitIII (4. Januar 2007)

Suche neues Echolot für mein Boot. Habe da an ein X136DF/bzw. X 107DF(Farbdisplay) von Lowrance gedacht, sollte speziell zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen, spricht 300 Meter + geeignet sein. 
Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Garmin 168, leider ist da ab ca. 260-270Meter Feierabend .....
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Lowrance Gerät hat, speziell, was Tiefenbereiche über 300 Meter angeht?
Wäre dankbar über Tipps, bzw. Informationen. 
Gruß,Steinbit.


----------



## toschi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Hi,
wir haben uns Ende 2005 ein Lowrance X-136 DF gekauft für 399€, aber dann sind die Preise angestiegen! Das Gerät war jetzt 2 Mal in Norwegen dabei und es ist wirklich super! Wir haben alles in einem billigen Alukoffer ausm Baumarkt gebaut, als Stromversorgung haben wir 2 x 12v, 7,2 AH Bleigel Akkus von www.pollin.de, da sind sie am günstigsten! Die Akkus halten gute 24 Stunden, durchgehend eingeschaltet!

Im Trondheimfjord haben wir manuell mal 415 m gelotet, die Automatik lässt manchmal zu wünschen übrig, der Flachwasseralarm löste manchmal am offenen Meer aus! 

Wenn mal im tiefen der Boden nicht mehr angezeigt wurde, haben wir einfach auf manuell umgestellt und schon lief die Kiste wieder! Es stellt sogar Netze bis ca.80m dar! Auflösung ist super!

Anzeige einwandfrei, nur ab so 18 km/h hatten wir immer Abrisse aufm Display, obwohl der Geber super im Wasser war und keine Luft oder so hinkam! Ich weis jetzt aber nicht ob das normal ist, das bei einer solchen Geschwindigkeit schon der Bodenkontakt verlorengeht!

Unser anderes Boot hatte ein X-96 DF oder so ähnlich, das hat auch super gelotet ohne Probleme!

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues kaufen würde, würde ich aber gleich eines mit GPS nehmen!


----------



## a1er (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Hallo,
ich hatte in 2005 ein neues X136DF angeschafft und nach Norge mitgenommen. Vorher hier getestet, versagte es dort eine vernünftige Anzeige. Teilweise stieg es schon bei geringen Tiefen aus. Ich habe es nach Rückkehr zurückgegeben. Vermutlich hatte der Geber einen Defekt. Für 2006 hatte ich mir nach gründlicher Beratung durch H. Schlageter (Angelgeräte Schlageter) ein LMS 480 DF angeschafft. Es hat die gleiche Technik und zusätzlich ein GPS Modul. Ich verwende die Nauticpath-Karte und war dieses Jahr mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden. Die maximale Tiefe, die ich testen konnte erreichte ich mit ca. 340 m im Romsdalfjord. An tieferen Punkte habe ich es nicht probiert. Lt. H. Schlageter erreichen Farbecholote trotz gleicher Leistung weniger Tiefe und verbrauchen wesentlich mehr Strom. Ich bin mit Monochrom zufrieden. Mit der Nauticpath-Kart bin ich ebenfalls zufrieden. Ich habe die Kanten auf den Meter getroffen.
Wir konnten auf dem Bildschirm die Beißfaulheit einzelner Fische beobachten, indem Sie nach Absenken des Pilkers auf andere Tiefen auswichen. Gut finde ich auch die Anzeige der Batteriespannung und der Wassertemperatur.
Mir sind keine Geräte bekannt, die für gleiches Geld diese Leistung bieten.
a1er


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*



a1er schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte in 2005 ein neues X136DF angeschafft und nach Norge mitgenommen. Vorher hier getestet, versagte es dort eine vernünftige Anzeige. Teilweise stieg es schon bei geringen Tiefen aus. Ich habe es nach Rückkehr zurückgegeben. Vermutlich hatte der Geber einen Defekt.
> 
> a1er,
> ...


----------



## toschi (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

@steinbit

Ich kann dir das Gerät nur empfehlen! Es hat uns im Urlaub nie im Stich gelassen! Und wenn du es in Deutschland kaufst hast du sowieso Garantie falls es ausfallen sollte!

Wir hatten deutlich mehr Fänge wenn wir das Gerät während des Angelns aus hatten, das haben wir über ein paar Tage so gemacht und die Fänge waren besser wenn das Lot aus war! .
Wir benutzen es nur zum suchen guter Spots und dann sofort Gerät aus!
Ist zwar manchmal blöd weil man dann richtig aufpassen muss das man nicht hängen bleibt aber wir hatten mit ausgeschaltetem Lot bessere Fänge! Das Geber tackert richtig in die Tiefe!


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*



toschi schrieb:


> @steinbit
> 
> Ich kann dir das Gerät nur empfehlen! Es hat uns im Urlaub nie im Stich gelassen! Und wenn du es in Deutschland kaufst hast du sowieso Garantie falls es ausfallen sollte!
> 
> ...


 
Danke Toschi,
tja nun hab ich das Echolot auch schon hier liegen. Habe mich aber doch für die Kombivariante d.h.  entschieden, LMS-337C DF
da ich ja die Nautic Path habe, und der grosse Farbbildschirm doch besser ist, als der vom I Finder Pro....
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Ob das mit den Klackern des Echolots auch Leng und Lumb in 150 Meter abwärts interessiert????Klar, in geringen Tiefen kann ich mir das auch vorstellen und man kann das Echolot doch auch von 50khz auf 200khz umstellen? Oder hat das damit nichts zu tun? Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## toschi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Hi,
ich weis auch nicht ob das die Fische interessiert! 

Wir haben es heuer im Mai getestet über mehrere Tage und wir konnten deutlich mehr Fänge verzeichnen wenn das Lot aus war!

Hört sich irgendwie blöd an aber besser gefangen haben wir vorallem Dorsch direkt unterm Boot!

Probiert es einfach selber mal aus, aber wie gesagt bei uns lief es besser ohne lot!

Ich habe es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ausprobiert mal nur mit 200 khz zu loten und mal zu hören ob das leiser ist, mir ist es halt am Anfang gleich aufgefallen das der Schwinger voll tackert, ich dachte schon der ist kaputt, aber die anderen meinten das gehört so!

Wir hatten zu 90% den Automatik Modus drinnen, nur wenn permanente Abrisse am Display waren haben wir wieder auf manuell umgestellt! Ich konnte auch keine Probleme im Flachwasser feststellen, da es ja immer heißt, DF Echolote funktionieren im Flachwasser nicht!

Das einzige was mich am Gerät selber stört ist der große Geber!
Wir haben uns einen Halter selber gebaut aus einem 20mm Rohr mit Klemmen oben! Wir haben natürlich den Geber meistens nicht aus dem Wasser genommen, nach 2 Tagen war die Stange total verbogen! Da kommt schon ein guter Druck drauf auf die Geberstange! In Zukunft ziehe ich die Stange immer raus beim fahren!


----------



## Jirko (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

...bei echoloten mit ner hohen spitzensendeleistung ist es völlig normal, daß man(n) die schallimpulse am schwinger hört. bei der einflußnahme der schallimpulse auf die schwimmblase der fische gibt es diverse meinungen... die überwiegende mehrheit hat die erfahrung machen können, daß ein ausgeschaltetes lot mehr fänge bringt, was auch von fischern bestätigt wurden... gerade bei der pirsch auf köhler und dorsch im mittelwasser.

daher ist es immer ratsam nach anfahren des spots das lot außer betrieb zu nehmen, wenn man auf köhler & co. fischt... beim tiefen fischen auf lange & co. würde ich aber behaupten, daß die ultraschallwellen keine negativen einflüsse auf die fangerfolge hat, da diese im tiefen doch arg streuen und selbst bei der niederfrequenten taktung von 50khz sollte es dort unten als nicht störend empfunden werden... ist aber auch nur ne vermutung #h


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Tach zusammen,
also, in der Beschreibung vom Lowrance Echolot steht geschrieben, daß in Tiefen unter 100 Meter, das Echolot auf 200khz manuell gestellt werden sollte, und ab 100 Meter Wassertiefe auf 50khz!!!! bei 200khz sollten die Schallimpulse wohl geringer sein... *Oder liege ich falsch???;+* 

Mein altes Echolot (Garmin 168) habe ich jedenfalls nie ausgestellt(auch nicht,wenn ich in 8 Meter Wassertiefe in der Ostsee) hatte allerdings auch keine 50khz Frequenz....


----------



## dtnorway (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Hallo Steinbit!#h

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch: " Die Klangfrequenz ist für Menschen und Fische nicht hörbar". Ich gehe mal davon aus, das was man am Schwinger hört der elektrische Impuls ist bevor er dann im Schwinger umgewandelt wird. Will mich da aber nicht festlegen.

Habe eigentlich noch nie einen Unterschied in der Fangmenge feststellen können. Die Gründe ob mehr oder weniger, muß ja in dem Moment nicht zwangsläufig am Lot bzw. dessen Schallwellen, liegen. 

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Wenn ein funktionierendes Echolot auf hoher See einen Flachwasseralarm auslöst, dann ist man entweder über einen Fischschwarm mit entsprechender Dichte in dieser Höhe, oder es treibt was unter dem Swinger durch das den Impuls auslöst, bzw. man fährt drüber!


----------



## toschi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

@ossipeter
Kann das sein das ein Echolot einen Flachwasseralarm auslöst wegen Quallen?
Komischerweise kam der Alarm nur im Automatikmodus, bei manuell war der Flachwasseralarm auch aktiv aber er hat nicht angeschlagen!


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Wenn die Quallen dicht an dicht sind jederzeit im Automatikmodus. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Einstellung der Empfindlichkeit darauf an.


----------



## mike0815 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

also ich habe das 107 DF als portable und bin mehr als zufrieden damit :vik:


----------



## Loup de mer (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*



dtnorway schrieb:


> ...In der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch: " Die Klangfrequenz ist für Menschen und Fische nicht hörbar". Ich gehe mal davon aus, das was man am Schwinger hört der elektrische Impuls ist bevor er dann im Schwinger umgewandelt wird. Will mich da aber nicht festlegen...


 
Was man hört, ist ein "Schwingungspaket" als Ganzes. Schall (und nichts anderes ist es ja) in Frequenzen von 50kHz oder 192kHz kann das menschliche Ohr nicht hören und einen elektrischen Impuls übrigens auch nicht wenn man ihn nicht in Schall umwandelt .
Echolote senden Schallwellen aus, die man nicht hören kann, so weit - so gut. Aber diese Schallwellen werden in zeitlich begrenzten "Schwingungspaketen" gesendet, deren Echo/Laufzeit gemessen wird. Also einen Augenblick lang nix und dann wieder ein Schwingungspaket, dann wieder nix u.s.w..
Diese "Schwingungspakete" enthalten Schwingungen von 50 bzw. 192kHz.
(Würde das Echolot ununterbrochen eine gleichbleibende Schallfrequenz aussenden, wie sollte das Gerät da am Echo erkennen, wann das Ursprungssignal ausgesendet wurde - eine Tiefenmessung wäre dann nicht möglich)
Was man also tatsächlich hören kann, ist die "1. Harmonische" (Frequenz) des Gesamtsignals. Hattet Ich mal in Mathe (Fourier-Analyse heißt hier das Zauberwort) |znaika: |rotwerden.



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wenn ein funktionierendes Echolot auf hoher See einen Flachwasseralarm auslöst, dann ist man entweder über einen Fischschwarm mit entsprechender Dichte in dieser Höhe, oder es treibt was unter dem Swinger durch das den Impuls auslöst, bzw. man fährt drüber!


 
...oder das Echolot empfängt nicht das Echo des Schwingungspaketes, das es "vermutet", sondern z.B. ein "benachbartes" und deutet die Tiefe falsch.
Ich hatte das Phänomen auch schon ein paar Mal und mit verschiedenen Loten. Beim immer wieder hektischen über Bord gucken war NIE!!! irgendwas unter dem Boot zu sehen als tiiieeeffes Wasser.
Daher vermute ich, dass es aufgrund von Störungen zu solchen Anzeigen kommt. 
Beispiel: steil abfallender Grund wirft kaum ein Echo zurück --> Empfänger hält, aus Ermangelung eines auswertbaren Echos, das Oberflächenecho für das Bodenecho!
Anders kann ich es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären #c !

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## dtnorway (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*

Ok,Ok Herr Mathe-Lehrer!#6 
Ich muß zugeben, ich habe Dein Posting jetzt 4x gelesen und vor lauter Schwingungspaketen und elektrischen Impulsen nur die Hälfte verstanden. Ich kann mich ganz finster an meine Schulzeit erinnern. Ich glaube bei dem Thema war ich krank!:q

"Was man also tatsächlich hören kann, ist die "1. Harmonische" (Frequenz) des Gesamtsignals. Hattet Ich mal in Mathe (Fourier-Analyse heißt hier das Zauberwort) |znaika: |rotwerden."

*Fourier-Analyse*

Bitte was??????????????????? Auch wenn ich mich jetzt oute, aber diese Wort ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Und die Beschreibung, Böhmische Dörfer! Das ist doch etwas für Freaks!|supergri Kannst Du das einem Doofen noch mal zum mitschreiben erklären?#h

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Loup de mer (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lowrance X-136DF/X-107DF zum Tiefseeangeln Norwegen*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Ok,Ok Herr Mathe-Lehrer!#6
> Ich muß zugeben, ich habe Dein Posting jetzt 4x gelesen und vor lauter Schwingungspaketen und elektrischen Impulsen nur die Hälfte verstanden. Ich kann mich ganz finster an meine Schulzeit erinnern. Ich glaube bei dem Thema war ich krank!:q ...
> 
> *Fourier-Analyse*
> ...


 
Okay, kann auch sein, dass es erst an der Uni war, ... ist dann aber auch schon mindestens 16 Jahre her |supergri!
Hab hier endlich mal ne Grafik gefunden: zwar aus dem Thema Radar, ist aber im Prinzip das Gleiche.
Man beachte nicht den Text, sondern nur das rechts unten abgebildete „gepulste Signal“. So ein Signal- oder „Schwingungspaket“ (mit 50 oder 192 kHz) sendet auch jedes Echolot aus. 
Daneben sieht man die „Fouriertransformierte“ dieses Signals, dessen „1. Harmonische“ (mittlere große Kurve) nun wieder für das Anglerohr hörbar ist. Alles andere ist eben höhere Mathematik, man kann es hinnehmen oder nicht, oder bei Bedarf auch nachrechnen (ich kanns nicht #d ).

Die "Fouriersynthese/-analyse" besagt im Grunde, dass man jede beliebige Signalform aus reinen Sinussignalen verschiedener Frequenzen und Amplituden zusammensetzen kann bzw. jedes beliebige Signal in entsprechende Sinussignale zerlegen kann.

Beispiel: eine Rechteckschwingung mit einer Frequenz von 1 Hz kann man auch hören obwohl man eine reine Sinusfrequenz von 1 Hz nicht hören kann.
Die 1. Harmonische ist hier ein Sinussignal mit f=1Hz. Dann gibt es aber noch die 2., 3., 4. Harmonische usw. und irgendeine dieser Schwingungen liegt dann wieder im "Hörbereich".

Bin nich so der Erklärbär #d - falls es aber noch Fragen gibt, her damit. ich will`s gern versuchen. Ansonsten auf`m Stück Papier in Berlin im Februar. 

Gruß Thomas #h


----------

